
Ask HN: Question to data visualization tools' users - LTailor
Hi I am interested in Data Visualization, and when I first had kept in hand my IPad, I thought about data visualization tool for iOS. Do you know any light data viz. tool which have simple functionality. How do you think, is it useful application?
======
mrmondo
I'd like something open source that can take say a PostgreSQL database, an
Elasticsearch index and some sort of analytics like Newrelic, Phomethus or
Kibana and work some magic to give output potentially interedting information
that can be easily graphed / represented

~~~
LTailor
Thank you for the answer. Do you know any current iOS/Android application for
data visualization, for example for simple line/scatter/bar plots where I can
load .csv file and visualize data ? P.S. You answer about analytic sources is
very interesting :)

